
Synthetic Modelling of Biological Communication [pdf] - ArtWomb
https://wpmedia.wolfram.com/uploads/sites/13/2018/12/27-3-5.pdf
======
text70
There are already model systems which display this looping behavior, as
described in the paper. See
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/349/6251/986](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/349/6251/986)
(Fig.1A)

The next step would be to try to reproduce the effort in higher organisms.

------
sansnomme
Uri Alon just released the second edition of his classic text on
systems/synthetic bio. Recommend checking it out.

